# Moss control during overseed



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I am currently overseeding my backyard and when cutting the grass the 1.25" and then slice seeding I am realizing how much moss is actually in the lawn this year.

I just put seed down on 9/5 and am debating using Moss-Ex to control the moss and give the newley seeded grass it's best chance.

Is this advised?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Bump.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm interested in a reply, as well.

But a greater concern is why the moss is appearing at all. So that's going to keep me busy this fall.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I am currently overseeding my backyard and when cutting the grass the 1.25" and then slice seeding I am realizing how much moss is actually in the lawn this year.
> 
> I just put seed down on 9/5 and am debating using Moss-Ex to control the moss and give the newley seeded grass it's best chance.
> 
> Is this advised?


Per MossEx directions I think it says not until after 4 weeks or 4 mows? I noticed the same and just raked up as much of it as I could.


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

Isn't moss a symptom of a soil pH problem, i.e. the soil is too acid.

I know the traditional way to kill moss is to apply lime, which raises the pH.

I would think if you have an acidity problem right now that dolomite lime is going to be slow to correct it. I might consider quicklime if the knowledgeable people here don't think that will be an issue if you've just put seed down.

In any case, you need a soil test.


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

I have the same issue. Well two separate issues with moss. Front yard had large thick patches. A few weeks back I applied Moss Out. It killed most of it. But you still have to remove it. So in effect, I really didn't need the Moss Out because I used a flat shovel or sunjoe+rake to remove it. In my back yard I have a similar issue to the OP. I didn't realize how pervasive it was. I thought it was mostly minor patches here and there. Again I used Moss Out, which didn't do as much as an effective job killing it. I also used the SunJoe and rake and got it all out. Front yard causes - too much shade and 5.3pH. Back yard causes - septic field? Sloped yard? Too much shade even with cut down trees? 5.9pH? I know it's not a drainage issue being that the property isn't soggy.

And yes I'm doing an over-seed. I was going to rent an aerator, but being that after the power raking, the property looks thin and I can see soil, I think I'll skip the aerator and just over-seed.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

TheEggMan said:


> Isn't moss a symptom of a soil pH problem, i.e. the soil is too acid.
> 
> I know the traditional way to kill moss is to apply lime, which raises the pH.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I had a soil test done in this area and it came back with 6.5 PH. The area is not compacted, but it is on the shady side.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Moss is a sign of moisture, not of pH. Shade, improper grading will lead to moss to develop. Iron or dawn dish soap are ways to kill it, but it will return unless you address the moisture.


----------



## CTLawnNut (May 24, 2020)

I'm curious about the improper grading part... does this mean that there is too much of an incline or lack there or?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Does water flow away or it creates puddles?


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

g-man said:


> Moss is a sign of moisture, not of pH. Shade, improper grading will lead to moss to develop. Iron or dawn dish soap are ways to kill it, but it will return unless you address the moisture.


Clearly that's the case as his 6.5 pH is just barely acidic.

Where did the notion that moss is caused by acid soil and fixed with lime originate I wonder?


----------



## double_e5 (May 3, 2020)

Moss grows where nothing else will. Moss can grow in extremely acidic conditions, which is probably where the correctIng it with lime comes from. Like g-man said, the main culprit is usually moisture, often in combination with compaction.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

g-man said:


> Does water flow away or it creates puddles?


It's not particularly low there but during extreme rain events like hurricanes I can get some puddling in the general area. Overall depth maybe 3 inches, but again this is during extreme rain conditions not during anything normal or during irrigation.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If it collects, it is not graded right. You are seeing it in a hurricane because of the rate of precipitation. Walk out there in sandals after a normal rain. I bet you will be walking on 1/2in of water.


----------

